# Old Reliable



## HokieMojo

looks like another good saw. I don't have room to fit the arms associated with a slider. thanks for taking the time to review. I'm partial to reviews that are posted AFTER substantial use. The others are helpful to some degree, but to really know a machine, you need to use it.


----------



## Tim_456

Thanks for posting after using it Reviews are easy to write when the tool is fresh and shiney and everyone wants to show off their new toy.

I've had the 10in model of this for about 9months now and I coudn't be happier


----------



## bluesmarky

I also have & use this saw - it is excellent. At the time I bought it @ Lowe's it came with a free stand which costs around $200 separately. (I am sure this was built into the saw's price somehow) All in all, a reliable workhorse. I have used it mostly in shop but have taken it to job sites as well. A great performer.


----------



## Dusty56

I also like to use my tools before reviewing them…..kind of the reason that * r e* is before *view* : ) LOL

Nice review and your awesome dust hood wood make a nice blog if you had the time : )


----------



## JeremyM

the folding saw stand you can get for this saw is great if you take your saw to job sites


----------



## devann

You are right Jeremy, but get one with wheels. The one DeWalt makes is just a high dollar sawhorse. I purchased the Ridgid because it seemed sturdier to me and I didn't want to be removing the saw and replacing it everytime we needed to relocate. I sometimes have employees using my tools, and at times I think they can break a bowling ball in a sandpit with a rubber hammer! I made three removable "wings" that support material to be cut. In the photos above you see the short right hand one I made so I can close the door. The one on the left and it's mate are 8' long made from 3/4" plywood and 1x pine. The eight footers have adjustable legs and a simple door hinge so they fold for transport. These "wings" have been in use giong on 3-4 years now.


----------



## woodrookieII

Well Darrell, that was well written and well presented. You state a fair case for obtaining a 718.

.....rookieII


----------



## mveach

Even though this an old review, I will add my 2 cents. This saw only needs 6 in. of travel to cut almost 14 in.


----------



## a1Jim

I used the same saw for years with out any problems,a good saw.


----------



## devann

Review update. The saw is still working fine. It still works as well as it did the day I started using it.

I have had to replace the motor bearings where the pulley for the belt drive is this past year. My job description has changed somewhat, I don't do wood trim s much as I used to. Some dirt daubers had gotten into the belt drive area and after almost a year of "funny" noises, there finally was a bearing failure. Sixty dollars, and my tool repair guy had me back like new. I did change the belt drive cover to allow for easy visual inspection of the belt area. I made a new cover from expanded metal and aluminum.










The new belt drive cover can been seen in the top of the photograph. The small metal box attached to the saw stand is for pencils and the fasteners for attaching the miter saw extensions.


----------

